# arrow speed



## goatfarmer67 (Feb 17, 2010)

i got a chronograph today.i mounted it on my tripod and shot some arrows through it.i was shooting my old ben pearson 58" recurve 50#@28".i draw about 29".my arrows are gt35/55's with 175gr field points,3-5" parabolic feathers with a total arrow weight of 499 gr.the average arrow speed was 151 feet per second.
so,i know that much,but i dont know if that is good,bad or about what should be expected.
anybody else know their arrow speed?just curious.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Feb 17, 2010)

That sounds about right.  A tad slow by today's standards.  A new recurve with modern limb designs, space age limb core materials, and a hi-tech/low-stretch FF string could prolly get that 500 grain arrow moving about 185+ fps... prolly.  But have no fear.  500 grains moving at 150 fps with a sharp, 2 blade broadhead is more than plenty to kill a deer with power to spare at 25 yards or less. Now, you might not be extremely competitive on a ASA 3D course with that set up... 

My old 1975 Bear Black Bear, 60" AMO,  48#@30" (42#@28")shoots a 510 grain arrow @ 157 fps.  Shot, killed, and recovered 8 deer with that bow between 2000 and 2004 and had zero penetration problems using it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 17, 2010)

Good test, and average, to below average "for the period" speed.  My Howatt Hi-speeds would shoot 170 using like arrow weights (10 grains per pound) and drawing 28".  My Bear Grizzly would shoot 155 fps.  Those Hi-Speeds are some of the fastest recurves of that, or any period.


My straight longbows (Cumberland) shoot 158 fps under the same conditions.  My mild R/D (Sapelo) clocks 165-170 fps.  My prounounced R/D longbows (Ossabaw) are shooting 180-183 under those parameters.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 17, 2010)

Knowing the speed of your set up is not a bad thing; however, just don't get to caught up in it. Nice to know, but at the bottom of the priority list, for me.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 17, 2010)

151 fps; with 10 gr/lb (actually only 9.6 gr/lb), at 29 inches, sounds slow, even with an older bow. The reason I say so is your 29 inch draw. If you had said 27 inches I would have said "about right" but 2 extra inches is alot and should mean alot of extra speed. Draw length has a huge impact on speed. I am shooting 415 grains at 43 pounds (9.65 gr/lb) and 26.5 inches and getting 173 average. Yes my bow is modern but that is a huge difference.
Ben Pearson bows are good bows, under rated I think for the quality they are. As TimberGhost said you have plenty of bow and speed to hunt with, and I think shoot 3ds as well. Your 151 fps with a 499 gr arrow, will have as much energy as my 173 fps with 415 gr., maybe more. Only with the long targets on a 3d range will you see a signficant difference in drop when compaired to the faster bows.
Since you have a crono, I would suggest your put a 29 inch mark on your arrow and have someone stand beside you to make sure you are truly drawing a full 29, as you shoot through the crono.
Also, if you are collapsing during the shot, your effective draw will be much less.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the replies with all the data and various bows.kinda gives me an idea of where i'm at,instead of just knowing a speed and nothing else.
i went back out and shot the same arrows out of a red oak long bow with a linen backing,cord wrap handle and a floppy leather arrow rest.it pulls about 45# at my draw.it sent those arrows out at a deceptively slow 110 fps.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 17, 2010)

That actually sounds about right. Lot of folks on here kill alot of critters with self bows around that speed.


----------

